# Product Review Peep Eliminator



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I think a lot of archers have looked at this product a in theory it looks promising. Too bad it didn't work out, and too bad you never received the refund. It may have been useful to have a "received shipment" signature requirement thingy. Good luck with getting back into your peep site and hitting targets out to where you are comfortable placing your shots.


----------

